# Katie Hill Resigns....! This Is Just The Start Of The Democrats Demise...Wait For The " Shiffty " tapes...!



## nononono (Oct 27, 2019)

*She and other Democrats in Southern California " Stole " the House seats in Orange County to *
*give Nancy Pelosi the Gavel back so she could initiate this Criminal Coup attempt against a duly
elected President.....This is just the start of exposing the corrupt practices behind closed doors*
*of Democrats/Rhinos....

Below is her resignation letter.....*

  
              Katie Hill       

*✔*            @KatieHill4CA
 

https://twitter.com/KatieHill4CA/status/1188592008274669569


It is with a broken heart that today I announce my resignation from Congress. 
This is the hardest thing I have ever had to do, but I believe it is the best thing
 for my constituents, my community, and our country.

See my official statement below.
https://twitter.com/RepKatieHill/status/1188591520531779584 … 
 
              Rep. Katie Hill       

*✔*            @RepKatieHill


----------

